# Chest Pain - visit to docs



## kingrollo (9 Jul 2018)

The other night going hard over a big hill - I noticed a pain in my upper chest - sort of on the pec muscle and moves around to the arm pit and biceps.
I have had this pain before, but as I am gym regular put down too much bench press - but the exertion of going over the hill seemed to bring it on the other night. now I thinking it might not be muscular pain, but the old ticker showing signs of age (55 next month).
Pain is present quite often - the pain itself doesn't bother me ....but just wonder if its not muscular 

I have a visit to my GP tonight, but don't have a great relationship with my GP. What should I expect the gp to do ? can she rule out heart problems there and then ...should she listen to my heart ? or will she refer me for tests

I cycle 100 miles per week, don't smoke, and do gym about 3 times per weeks - blood pressure has always been slightly above 'ideal' this morning it was 125/73 

If it is angina what is the prognosis for my cycling career ?


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> The other night going hard over a big hill - I noticed a pain in my upper chest - sort of on the pec muscle and moves around to the arm pit and biceps.
> I have had this pain before, but as I am gym regular put down too much bench press - but the exertion of going over the hill seemed to bring it on the other night. now I thinking it might not be muscular pain, but the old ticker showing signs of age (55 next month).
> Pain is present quite often - the pain itself doesn't bother me ....but just wonder if its not muscular
> 
> ...


Doc should ask a lot of health/lifestyle/family history questions. Ask about pain specifics, when, what, how, where, breathlessness.
Check Blood Pressure and rate
Listen to heart and breathing
Get you an ECG ASAP -if a good surgery, they can do it there and then.
May also take bloods for certain markers

Depending on all of that, he may decide to look further and a cardio stress-test would be the next action (treadmill plus ECG).


I had an emergency stenting at 42 yrs old (13 years ago), last week it all felt a bit 'weird' so I took myself off to the Docs. She did nothing apart from suggest booking a Cardio stress test and an ECG (2 week wait). When @Hill Wimp got home and I told her what happened she whisked me straight to A&E in Ashford who ran an ECG, took bloods etc etc. A few hours later I left with a clean bill of health. Issue was most likely due to dehydration making me feel sluggish and other symptoms. (Make sure you're taking plenty (non-alcoholic) fluids!

Long-term? There is a whole thread on Cardiac issues. Many here have CHD, multiple Stents and Bypasses. We're still here and we're still cycling!


----------



## Slick (9 Jul 2018)

Read the heart thread as there is some good stories on there and it's quite surprising just how many manage different conditions whilst still enjoying cycling. 

That said, your probably best not getting ahead of yourself. Start with the doc right away and see what they say. They could send you for tests straight away but that probably depends on where you live but if they do suspect heart trouble it's a stress test on a running machine or bike. I had chest pains at times including when exercising but it turned out to be nothing more than rib joints, soon after my brother had similar pain and was whipped straight to hospital to have stents fitted. Hopefully you will be the same as me.


----------



## kingrollo (9 Jul 2018)

I am hoping she just tells me to stop worrying - I do suffer a tad with anxiety and depression...

Am I ok to cycle in the interim - I guess I will be waiting ages for the soddin tests - and have signed up for velo south in September


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2018)

See what the GP says  it may be you have to step back the cycling, presumably you can defer the Velothon if need be (if indeed it happens from what I've read about NIMBY protests)


----------



## kingrollo (9 Jul 2018)

Actually thinking about it - the pain is hardly in my chest at all - its more my armpit - and Pecs (if I had any !) - hopefully it is just a muscle thing.


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2018)

See what the Dr says.. don't fret in the meantime  (and probably stay off the bike and out of the gym today)


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2018)

Holy Trump, fingers crossed that all is well.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Jul 2018)

User13710 said:


> I have had angina, you don't get a treadmill test you get an ECG and then probably an angiogram. Then meds, then possibly eventually another angiogram and stents.


It's possible that different regions treat differently, in Oxfordshire I went from ECG at Doctors to Stress Test in hospital to Angiogram. I failed at the stress test before I even got onto the treadmill....


----------



## pawl (9 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> I am hoping she just tells me to stop worrying - I do suffer a tad with anxiety and depression...
> 
> Am I ok to cycle in the interim - I guess I will be waiting ages for the soddin tests - and have signed up for velo south in September



I had periods of passing out four years ago.ecg done at my surgery Anomly with erratic heart beat.Referred for further tests at Glenfield cardiac unit.Appointment within two weeks diagnosed as faulty Aortic valve,one of the four flaps not opening fully resulting in restricted blood flow.Back in hospital in two weeks later..Discharged within five days.

No road cycling for between eight to eleven weeks the reason for this is to alow the Sternum to heal as this is split during the op and strainingis a no no.Was allowed to use the Turbo with no restrictions other than the above about stressing the op site.

I was 74 at the time of the op.Consultant did say that a lifetime of cycling was a reason for the good outcome 

Still going strong but quite a bit slower Avg 13 MPH Gives me time to enjoy the countryside 
Hope all goes well


----------



## kingrollo (9 Jul 2018)

pawl said:


> I had periods of passing out four years ago.ecg done at my surgery Anomly with erratic heart beat.Referred for further tests at Glenfield cardiac unit.Appointment within two weeks diagnosed as faulty Aortic valve,one of the four flaps not opening fully resulting in restricted blood flow.Back in hospital in two weeks later..Discharged within five days.
> 
> *No road cycling for between eight to eleven weeks *the reason for this is to alow the Sternum to heal as this is split during the op and strainingis a no no.Was allowed to use the Turbo with no restrictions other than the above about stressing the op site.



Hmmmmm not good - might delay the appointment until after velo south in September.


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Hmmmmm not good - might delay the appointment until after velo south in September.


That sounds less than sensible if you might have a heart condition. 

Surely it would be wiser to delay a sportive?!? Given that at least one rider a year dies from a typically undiagnosed heart condition on the long blue riband sportives like Ride London


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Hmmmmm not good - might delay the appointment until after velo south in September.



Don't mess about get it checked out out, finding out its nothing to worry about is better than not checking then going down in a heap and needing an emergency ambulance and treatment.


----------



## kingrollo (9 Jul 2018)

Only kidding folks appointment tonight as planned & bidding for a new heart on some overseas organ-ebay site - delivery and fitting instructions included...


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2018)

In 2008 I had what felt like severe indigestion/ heartburn, I had it checked out by the doctor and he refered me to the cardiologist, a few weeks later I had four stents put in, I'd had angina. In 2016 I'd gone out for a ride and was homeward bound and started to get shoulder pain, I thought I'd picked up a shoulder injury, I finished the ride slowly and as the pain went I didn't see my doctor. A couple of days later I tried to ride again but couldn't as it hurt too much, I went down the walk in centre and the doctor sent me straight to A & E, I'd had a heart attack, a few days later they put in another stent and I was discharched, I did the cardiac rehab and about a month later I was back cycling and driving.


----------



## jefmcg (9 Jul 2018)

Just to put a sunny story in here. I had chest pain that felt like heartburn, but I don't often get heartburn and I hadn't had breakfast - I'd never had heartburn on an empty stomach, and it was pretty bad. So cycling paramedic, then an ambulance to Guys, several tests and .... It was heartburn. Told sternly not to feel embarrassed, that I wasn't wasting their time. 

I do still feel a little embarrassed about it.

@kingrollo, I hope you feel similarly embarrassed. It may be a pulled muscle. Good luck!


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Jul 2018)

Get it checked out by the professionals, but I often get something like what you describe, and it turns out to be the intercostal muscles ( muscles in between the ribs ) causing it.


----------



## Soltydog (9 Jul 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> Get it checked out by the professionals, but I often get something like what you describe, and it turns out to be the intercostal muscles ( muscles in between the ribs ) causing it.



I suffer with them too occasionally. Don't know what I'm doing to damage them, but the first time I had the pain I'd also been having a few palpitations & then out on a sportive anything above 130bpm was giving quite bad chest pain. Doc did an ECG & said it was a possible heart attack  Called an ambulance & I was whisked off to the local hospital. Kept in for 24 hours, wired for sound & although had high T waves, they reckoned it must have been normal for me  A couple of ultrasounds & scans then sent on my way. 
It was my chiropracter that had a good poke & prod around to find the cause & indeed it was my intercostals. Been suffering with them again recently, but tends to be worse when walking, not cycling.

Best to get checked out when there's any chest pain though, just in cast


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2018)

vickster said:


> That sounds less than sensible if you might have a heart condition.
> 
> Surely it would be wiser to delay a sportive?!? Given that at least one rider a year dies from a typically undiagnosed heart condition on the long blue riband sportives like Ride London


Agreed.

I was riding up a steep hill on the Tour de Yorkshire sportive a few years back and saw a rather unfit-looking rider weave all over the road towards the summit and then topple off his bike onto the grass verge in a great deal of distress. I and several other riders stopped to see if he was ok. He was purple faced, absolutely bucketing sweat and could barely breathe. He was on his hands and knees at the roadside. He gasped that we should go on, thanks, but he didn't need help. 

He really didn't look good. What can you do though if somebody stupidly insists on pushing themselves too hard...


----------



## kingrollo (9 Jul 2018)

Just back.
First the good. She doesn't think my pain is related to anything with my heart

Now the bad - she discovered a heart murmur - and I have to go for an ECG - then maybe further tests dependent on that.

Said I can carry on exercise normally as I do ....

bit gutted to be honest....


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Just back.
> First the good. She doesn't think my pain is related to anything with my heart
> 
> Now the bad - she discovered a heart murmur - and I have to go for an ECG - then maybe further tests dependent on that.
> ...


Why gutted?


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Just back.
> First the good. She doesn't think my pain is related to anything with my heart
> 
> Now the bad - she discovered a heart murmur - and I have to go for an ECG - then maybe further tests dependent on that.
> ...


As per @vickster's post, why gutted?


----------



## cyberknight (9 Jul 2018)

Every time i have a medical they ask if i have dizzy spells as my ECG has no gap in the S and T wave


----------



## Banjo (9 Jul 2018)

My Father had a heart murmur all his life. Detected when he joined the army but they still allowed him to serve .He cycled ,boxed ,played cricket and had an active life . Go for the tests but don't get stressed about it.


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Just back.
> First the good. She doesn't think my pain is related to anything with my heart
> 
> Now the bad - she discovered a heart murmur - and I have to go for an ECG - then maybe further tests dependent on that.
> ...


Heart murmurs are nothing unusual, for physically active people, especially after an exertion, or when under stress. It’s not necessarily anything to be concerned about, but I’m sure the medics will give you a thorough check.


----------



## jefmcg (9 Jul 2018)

vickster said:


> Why gutted?


I think I understand. It's good news he hasn't had a heart attack, but now he knows he's not perfect. That's always gutting.

My brother also has a heart murmur. He is most decidedly not an athlete, but the only effect it's had on him is to make him a little more interesting (yeah, he's a bit dull)


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2018)

jefmcg said:


> I think I understand. It's good news he hasn't had a heart attack, but now he knows he's not perfect. That's always gutting.
> 
> My brother also has a heart murmur. He is most decidedly not an athlete, but the only effect it's had on him is to make him a little more interesting (yeah, he's a bit dull)


Nobody's perfect...but surely it's better than having a serious heart condition


----------



## jefmcg (9 Jul 2018)

vickster said:


> Nobody's perfect...but surely it's better than having a serious heart condition


God, yes. People aren't logical. When I had a minor cancer scare and was given the all clear, my reaction was - ok, not this time but one day.

@kingrollo - keep reminding yourself that this is good news, and if the heart murmur turns out to be something that needs attention, then you are lucky you found out about it.


----------



## kingrollo (9 Jul 2018)

I just feel such a fool - all that healthy eating, gym, cycling - and now I find I have this - I might just as well sat on the sofa with a bottle of beer and a big bag of pork scratching's - Anxiety and depression shafted me out of a more comfortable standard living - now this.....

Sure I can pootle around on the flat - but when I said I cycle Im not sure she understood that I regular going up 12% hills - and yes the ticker is pounding - is that normal ? - is it dangerous ? - is that why the hills never seem easier 

I m just so f***n angry - and I m not sure why....................Sorry for the rant....


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> I just feel such a fool - all that healthy eating, gym, cycling - and now I find I have this - I might just as well sat on the sofa with a bottle of beer and a big bag of pork scratching's - Anxiety and depression shafted me out of a more comfortable standard living - now this.....
> 
> Sure I can pootle around on the flat - but when I said I cycle Im not sure she understood that I regular going up 12% hills - and yes the ticker is pounding - is that normal ? - is it dangerous ? - is that why the hills never seem easier
> 
> I m just so f***n angry - and I m not sure why....................Sorry for the rant....


Well I was told to stop riding a bike, different reason, but I still ride. And one thing that counts in my favour is the cycling.

We could all wrap ourselves up in bubble wrap and cotton wool, but where's the fun in that?

You'll just need lower gears for the hills.


----------



## jefmcg (9 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> I just feel such a fool - all that healthy eating, gym, cycling - and now I find I have this - I might just as well sat on the sofa with a bottle of beer and a big bag of pork scratching's - Anxiety and depression shafted me out of a more comfortable standard living - now this.....
> 
> Sure I can pootle around on the flat - but when I said I cycle Im not sure she understood that I regular going up 12% hills - and yes the ticker is pounding - is that normal ? - is it dangerous ? - is that why the hills never seem easier
> 
> I m just so f***n angry - and I m not sure why....................Sorry for the rant....



Ah, you poor bastard. 

It's probably nothing, but it needs to be investigated. Oh, and if it is something, then everything you have done is the reason that it took a woman with a stethoscope to find it, not some 999 catastrophe. 

If you are really not dealing with this news, can you ring your GP? Mine is really good at calling back after surgery to answer follow up questions. If they don't, then book another gp appointment unless the follow up is happening quickly.


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2018)

Don't be gutted.

I had a stress cardiomyopathy in 2015, brought about by a hormone reaction to a stomach complaint. While investigating that the medicos discovered my heartbeat is wonky in some way, but after mulling it over they decided it's nothing to worry about.

The downside is that my normal heart trace looks a bit like I'm having a heart attack...not a problem per se, but an utter ballache when having any kind of involved medical treatment cos they have to convince themselves I won't kark it before they'll do the work.

Be cool Rollo. It's a mental readjustment, but in a few days your mind will resume the routine of doing what you always did.


----------



## alicat (9 Jul 2018)

I've got a heart murmur. It doesn't affect my life one iota.

Hope the tests come back similar to mine.


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> I just feel such a fool - all that healthy eating, gym, cycling - and now I find I have this - I might just as well sat on the sofa with a bottle of beer and a big bag of pork scratching's - Anxiety and depression shafted me out of a more comfortable standard living - now this.....
> 
> Sure I can pootle around on the flat - but when I said I cycle Im not sure she understood that I regular going up 12% hills - and yes the ticker is pounding - is that normal ? - is it dangerous ? - is that why the hills never seem easier
> 
> I m just so f***n angry - and I m not sure why....................Sorry for the rant....



I'm now 66 and I'm still pedalling, I'm no longer a club cyclist but I'm still on my bike. I've survived angina and a heart attack, part of the reason I'm still here is the fitness the cycling gave me. It's working for you as well, it's the work you've done that means the doctor found the problem not a paramedic.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2018)

@kingrollo, can I ask if you worked yourself up, worrying about what might have been. _Thinking the worst_ and you never got to hear it. As a result, you're feeling as though you've wasted time in getting checked?


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Now the bad - she discovered a heart murmur - and I have to go for an ECG - then maybe further tests dependent on that.
> 
> Said I can carry on exercise normally as I do ....
> 
> bit gutted to be honest....


My heart has been doing weird sh*t off and on since I was ill in 2012. Every time I have had an ECG since then (5 or 6 times) the doctors/paramedics stand around pointing at the waveforms on the screens/printouts, go into a huddle, and then dismiss it. I assume that they can see something unusual but decide that it isn't anything serious.

If I exercise too hard without a warm-up, my heart rhythm can go wonky for hours but if I give myself 20-30 minutes to get going properly then I am okay to ride up 20+% hills after that. I can feel if I am overdoing things and just back the effort off a few per cent.

Listen to what the doctors say, and listen to your body.


----------



## kingrollo (9 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> @kingrollo, can I ask if you worked yourself up, worrying about what might have been. _Thinking the worst_ and you never got to hear it. As a result, you're feeling as though you've wasted time in getting checked?



Hi TBH - I went thinking I would get all the clear - when I didn't its a swirl of emotions mostly I was angry, having done everything to keep healthy - I now find out Im not. Got all sorts of rides lined, and whilst not hitting any heights I m cycling better than I have ever done.

As others have suggested I have to get my head around cycling with a hopefully minor hear defect. I am a pretty bad asthmatic in terms of peak flow measurements. Part of my motivation for cycling was that if I could keep the rest of my cardio vascular in a1 condition that would offset my poor lung capacity- rightly or wrongly I think that approach has failed.


----------



## alicat (9 Jul 2018)

Wait to see what the tests reveal. Today was the first time in about 20 years that I even thought about my murmur. I am healthy despite it. 

Most likely you were born with it and nothing you did brought it on or could have prevented it.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2018)

I'd say you're looking at it the wrong way. Have you thought that the cycling you've been doing has helped matters?


----------



## Julia9054 (9 Jul 2018)

alicat said:


> Wait to see what the tests reveal. Today was the first time in about 20 years that I even thought about my murmur. I am healthy despite it.
> 
> Most likely you were born with it and nothing you did brought it on or could have prevented it.


I have a heart murmur too - apparently. I had a medical for a job when I was 22 and the doctor said "I see you have a heart murmur" 
I said "wait, what?" and he just shrugged and said loads of people have one. No doctor has ever mentioned it since.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> @kingrollo, can I ask if you worked yourself up, worrying about what might have been. _Thinking the worst_ and you never got to hear it. As a result, you're feeling as though you've wasted time in getting checked?


You've also got to consider that getting yourself checked over may have shown anything up that was a danger.

You got "booted to the doctors" by something. Waiting for the tests and then the results can be a time of uncertainity. You may have wound yourself up whilst waiting, expecting the worst, then feeling "deflated" when the first results came back. Await the full results, and don't be afraid to ask questions. You don't ask, you'll get no answers. Leaving you fretting over what may be, not what is.


----------



## User10119 (9 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Hi TBH - I went thinking I would get all the clear - when I didn't its a swirl of emotions mostly I was angry


That's a completely understandable reaction. It's all stressful, anxiety-inducing stuff. You are allowed to be a bit cheesed off and grumpy about it, y'know!


> having done everything to keep healthy - I now find out Im not.


But, as others have pretty much said, you are surely a milion billion gazillion times healthier than you would have been had you gone down the sofa and pork scratchings route. And probably happier too. Yes, this particular moment, particularly with what sounds like a fair bit of uncertainty about what it all means, is a bit shitty. That doesn't take away from the pleasure and the achievements that cycling has brought you, or mean that you have to hang up the bike.


> Part of my motivation for cycling was that if I could keep the rest of my cardio vascular in a1 condition that would offset my poor lung capacity- rightly or wrongly I think that approach has failed.


I suspect it is probably nearer to the truth that the cycling has done a sterling job of off-setting the problems of reduced lung capacity and, at the same time, has been keeping your ticker in the best condition it can be. That doesn't sound anything like failing to me - as @jefmcg says upthread


jefmcg said:


> Oh, and if it is something, then everything you have done is the reason that it took a woman with a stethoscope to find it, not some 999 catastrophe.


----------



## kingrollo (10 Jul 2018)

Pretty sure it hasn't been there all the time, as an asthmatic they were always checking my heart as a kid.

I also notice that my blood pressure checks vary quite a lot - I can be be as low as 115/73 - right up to 145/73

A couple of weeks back I had been taking in some 20% climbs once a week - I struggled up them as anyone would. But the rest of the week I felt dreadful tired and slow on the bike - I took a week off and feel better now - wonder if thats all part of it...

Anyway first test tonight - does this give me a diagnosis ? - or just the info that goes to the hospital


----------



## vickster (10 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Pretty sure it hasn't been there all the time, as an asthmatic they were always checking my heart as a kid.
> 
> I also notice that my blood pressure checks vary quite a lot - I can be be as low as 115/73 - right up to 145/73
> 
> ...


It's quite possible that overdoing it / overtraining left you fatigued and thus under the weather as you found. The pollen count and pollution have been high, also not helpful especially if you have asthma and potentially allergies


----------



## alicat (10 Jul 2018)

> Anyway first test tonight - does this give me a diagnosis ? - or just the info that goes to the hospital



Dunno, depends what the test is but I suspect they will wait until all the tests are done.

Don't forget how hot it has been. The heat and associated dehydration may have played a part.


----------



## User10119 (10 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Pretty sure it hasn't been there all the time, as an asthmatic they were always checking my heart as a kid.


But whether it was an underlying undiagnosed condition or something completely new, whether it's just an odd blip or something that will actually need intervention - by exercising (and avoiding an excess of pork scratchings!) you WILL have contributed to making it as non-serious and manageable as it can possibly be through those excellent lifestyle choices that you made. Of course it is scary and frustrating right now, especially as you wait for tests and information. But please don't let that make you doubt those positive choices you made in the past, and do remember that knowledge is power. Good luck with the investigations, and here's wishing you many, many more miles of (heart-health-promoting) smiles in the future.


----------



## User10119 (10 Jul 2018)

Oh - and no, it isn't fair. I have a good mate who was actually at the point of having bought the PJs for their hospital admission for stent surgery , had been admitted and was doing the pre-op assessments when the consultant decided against a procedure. They had masses of coronary clogging up, despite being a vegetarian for the best part of 40 years, never having smoked and being a life-long exercise addict. As they said - sometimes you can't fight genetics. However the reason that the consultant decided against surgical intervention was the spectacularly good heart health they had, aside from the obvious, and the fact that their active and healthy lifestyle meant that their heart had effectively carried out what the doc termed 'nature's own bypass'. Their condition is managed with a bit of extra supervision and some meds. Still not fair, but a much better outcome than they would have had were it not for all that exercise and pork-scratching avoidance


----------



## Alan O (10 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> I also notice that my blood pressure checks vary quite a lot - I can be be as low as 115/73 - right up to 145/73


Normal BP variation is far wider than most people think, and a one-off BP check at the doc's doesn't really tell you very much - if it was consistently high over a longer period, that's when they'll start to think about checking further.

As part of a voluntary study of people taking BP medication (I take a very low dose beta-blocker), I do a BP survey every three months. To get a meaningful result, they ask for 3 BP readings a minute apart in the morning and the same in the evening, repeated for 7 days.

On my last set of readings my average BP was: morning 124/83, evening 116/73.

But that hides a wide range, with variations over the week from 94/58 to 141/90.


----------



## kingrollo (10 Jul 2018)

Cheers guys - sorry for the outburst - what a wimp MTFU kingrollo ! 
Got a couple of hilly rides coming up - reckon these will be ok ?


----------



## kingrollo (10 Jul 2018)

Alan O said:


> Normal BP variation is far wider than most people think, and a one-off BP check at the doc's doesn't really tell you very much - if it was consistently high over a longer period, that's when they'll start to think about checking further.
> 
> As part of a voluntary study of people taking BP medication (I take a very low dose beta-blocker), I do a BP survey every three months. To get a meaningful result, they ask for 3 BP readings a minute apart in the morning and the same in the evening, repeated for 7 days.
> 
> ...



Yes thats what I do - but even this morning at one min intervals my sys low was 117 - but the first reading was 133


----------



## Alan O (10 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5308035, member: 10119"]However the reason that the consultant decided against surgical intervention was the spectacularly good heart health they had, aside from the obvious, and the fact that their active and healthy lifestyle meant that their heart had effectively carried out what the doc termed 'nature's own bypass'.[/QUOTE]
By that, the doc presumably means your friend's heart had developed good coronary collaterals (the mass of smaller heart-oxygenating arteries that can grow and enlarge with exercise). I had a heart attack from a severe blockage 12 years ago which resulted in a quadruple bypass, and the doc put my survival down to good collaterals - and I put those down to a lifetime of cycling.


----------



## alicat (10 Jul 2018)

> Got a couple of hilly rides coming up - reckon these will be ok ?





> Said I can carry on exercise normally as I do ....



Do the rides and listen to your body on the day as is sensible even when not undergoing tests.


----------



## Alan O (10 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Yes thats what I do - but even this morning at one min intervals my sys low was 117 - but the first reading was 133


Yep, I often find my first reading is quite a bit higher than the following ones - I guess the minute or two of relaxation between readings makes a difference, even if it's only psychological.

On the subject of heart murmurs, a friend of mine had one spotted by the doc a couple of years ago, and the doc was concerned about his BP too - his systolic was a bit above normal, but his diastolic was sometimes down in the 40s. A measured panic ensued, and he was sent for all sorts of examinations, all the while feeling just fine.

Now, a couple of years on, the diagnosis seems to just be "you're weird". They've found nothing medically wrong with him - no sign of arteriosclerosis, all blood tests come back normal, ECG and various scans show nothing abnormal. He's on a beta blocker (not entirely sure why) and has been told to just carry on as normal and get checked every six months.

I suspect millions of people around the world are living perfectly healthy lives with all sorts of heart murmurs and arrhythmias.


----------



## User10119 (10 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Cheers guys - sorry for the outburst - what a wimp MTFU kingrollo !


Tosh. Not wimp-y in the slightest - just human, with perfectly normal human reactions to a tricky situation, so there's absolutely nothing to be sorry for. You're allowed to be human, y'know


----------



## FishFright (10 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Cheers guys - sorry for the outburst - what a wimp MTFU kingrollo !
> Got a couple of hilly rides coming up - reckon these will be ok ?



Trade them in for flatter ride's until your results come back ?


----------



## User10119 (10 Jul 2018)

Alan O said:


> By that, the doc presumably means your friend's heart had developed good coronary collaterals (the mass of smaller heart-oxygenating arteries that can grow and enlarge with exercise).


Yes, it was something like that. It moved them from the 'this op must be done NOW!' category to the 'hmm... the benefits of this op aren't at all clear and you're probably better off without it, all in all' box.


----------



## kingrollo (10 Jul 2018)

Had the ECG tonight - Bizarrely the record it on a machine, then phone a cardiologist at the hospital and play the noise down the phone to them - listening it sounded pretty awful to me - but the cardiologist said I didn't need an urgent referral - so far so so good. 
The GP gets the detailed report next week so will book to see her then....


----------



## Slick (10 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Had the ECG tonight - Bizarrely the record it on a machine, then phone a cardiologist at the hospital and play the noise down the phone to them - listening it sounded pretty awful to me - but the cardiologist said I didn't need an urgent referral - so far so so good.
> The GP gets the detailed report next week so will book to see her then....


That's good. Maybe things aren't quite as life changing as you feared.


----------



## Mrs M (10 Jul 2018)

alicat said:


> I've got a heart murmur. It doesn't affect my life one iota.
> 
> Hope the tests come back similar to mine.


Me too, only ever mentioned once when I was in for an op over 20 years ago.
I asked what this meant, he said “it’s just as whooshing sound” (not quite what I’d asked).
Never been referred to since and would not have known if never mentioned in the first place.
Just keep cycling and don’t stress about it 

xx


----------



## alicat (10 Jul 2018)

> I asked what this meant, he said “it’s just as whooshing sound” (not quite what I’d asked).



Mine was also discovered when I had an op, aged 8 or 9. I understand a valve doesn't quite close properly, hence the sound.


----------



## Mrs M (10 Jul 2018)

alicat said:


> Mine was also discovered when I had an op, aged 8 or 9. I understand a valve doesn't quite close properly, hence the sound.


Still alive and cycling though, so all good


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2018)

Carry on riding. The only thing that might kill you is car drivers, so don't worry about the ticker.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2018)

fossyant said:


> Carry on riding. The only thing that might kill you is car drivers, so don't worry about the ticker.


There's the pork scratchings and the sofa.


----------



## kingrollo (13 Jul 2018)

Slick said:


> That's good. Maybe things aren't quite as life changing as you feared.



Oh they are - the budget for the new bike has gone up by £1k - and Ive just booked a holiday to Lanzarote !


----------



## Slick (13 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Oh they are - the budget for the new bike has gone up by £1k - and Ive just booked a holiday to Lanzarote !


Now your talking. We're here for a good time blah blah blah.


----------



## DCBassman (13 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Hi TBH - I went thinking I would get all the clear -



So far as it matters, you did.



kingrollo said:


> Pretty sure it hasn't been there all the time, as an asthmatic they were always checking my heart as a kid.


Almost certainly a non-issue, then.

Relax. If it was a problem, you'd know by now. Minor anomalies like this are vastly more common than people think. 
But you definitely did the right thing in getting checked, and should do so again if in any doubt.


----------



## kingrollo (14 Jul 2018)

DCBassman said:


> So far as it matters, you did.
> 
> 
> Almost certainly a non-issue, then.
> ...



I would have thought it a non issue if it had been there along ? - where as I don't think it has ?


----------



## DCBassman (14 Jul 2018)

Apologies, I read that wrong. Still doubt it's an issue .


----------



## kingrollo (16 Jul 2018)

ECG normal ...got to go for an echo scan , as is routine when they find a a heart murmur...looking good though !


----------



## User16625 (19 Jul 2018)

User13710 said:


> And just to complete the picture that you never know what you've got, *a friend's husband was finding life abnormally tiring*, and it was discovered that he'd had a 'silent' heart attack some months previously and couldn't recall any symptoms at all. He was the type of person who would soldier on through anything with a stiff upper lip though.



Is that a typo? Did you mean 'wife'?


----------



## The Crofted Crest (19 Jul 2018)

User13710 said:


> I suggest you take your pathetic 1970s sense of humour somewhere else. The guy has since died and my friend is now a relatively young widow.



Sad news. My sympathies.


----------



## User16625 (23 Jul 2018)

User13710 said:


> I suggest you take your pathetic 1970s sense of humour somewhere else. The guy has since died and my friend is now a relatively young widow.



I wasn't aware of any death, sorry.


----------



## User16625 (23 Jul 2018)

User13710 said:


> I suggest you take your pathetic 1970s sense of humour somewhere else. The guy has since died and my friend is now a relatively young widow.



I wasn't aware of any death, sorry.

When it was said that "a friend's husband was finding life abnormally tiring", I took it to mean he was having marriage difficulties or something. I read that one seriously wrong..


----------



## kingrollo (25 Jul 2018)

So the appointment with the cardiologist has come through much sooner than I expected - like Friday !!!. Bit of shock as gp said the speed the appt is dependent on how serious the condition is. At least I haven't got long to wait


----------



## Alan O (25 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> So the appointment with the cardiologist has come through much sooner than I expected - like Friday !!!. Bit of shock as gp said the speed the appt is dependent on how serious the condition is. At least I haven't got long to wait


The speed of an appointment can also be dependent on some slots coming free, for example due to cancellations, so don't worry yet. (And if it turns out you do need to worry when you get there, at least you'll be with a doctor )


----------



## alicat (25 Jul 2018)

Or the GP might have sussed that you are a bit of a worrier and asked for a quick appointment. At least you will know what the score is sooner than you expected and that has to be A Good Thing.


----------



## jefmcg (25 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Bit of shock as gp said the speed the appt is dependent on how serious the condition is


Your gp is an idiot. Why would he say that? It's either right and he's scared you 2 days early or he's wrong, and he's scared you unnecessarily.

The good news is, they didn't tell you to go to A&E. They would have if it was something really scary. Don't panic yet, if you can avoid it, you'll have plenty of time to panic if you get bad news on Friday.

Good luck.


----------



## kingrollo (26 Jul 2018)

The only thing I worried is if some major repairs are needed that might not be able to go on a family holiday in september.


----------



## kingrollo (27 Jul 2018)

Mostly good news
The reason I had a quick appt is that GP had ticked chest pains on the referral.
Nurse did ecg again - and asked me loads of questions about lifestyle and when the pain comes on. Said I had a soft systolic murmur - couldn't get me an echo slot today.
Her prognosis was mainly positive - but she said I wouldn't be able to all what I did (cycling and gym) if there was a significant heart problem. I always hate this because IMO cycling raises your pain threshold - therefore you push through when it hurts - I have asthma so getting of breath does happen on the hills .

Echo in due course.


----------



## Alan O (27 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Mostly good news
> The reason I had a quick appt is that GP had ticked chest pains on the referral.
> Nurse did ecg again - and asked me loads of questions about lifestyle and when the pain comes on. Said I had a soft systolic murmur - couldn't get me an echo slot today.
> Her prognosis was mainly positive - but she said I wouldn't be able to all what I did (cycling and gym) if there was a significant heart problem. I always hate this because IMO cycling raises your pain threshold - therefore you push through when it hurts - I have asthma so getting of breath does happen on the hills .
> ...


Obviously more investigation is needed, but considering the possible things it could have been, it really doesn't sound too bad at all at this stage. I remember being told (by whom I can't remember, but it was a medical person during my own heart treatment) that a surprisingly large number of people have various murmurs and arrhythmias and they have no real effect.

As for cycling and gym, that will obviously depend on the full diagnosis and I guess it's probably wise to ease off a bit while you're waiting for that, but it might not have any long-term effect at all.

I had a heart attack leading to a quadruple bypass 12 years ago, which left me with an occasional arrhythmia - which I can sometimes feel as a kind of flutter. And when I wanted to join my local gym in January, I had to get clearance from my doc first.

He strongly supports my cycling and gym use - it probably helps that he's a cyclist, and the gym is used quite a bit for cardiac rehab. I do keep an eye on my HR (I wear a fitbit watch, which isn't as good as a chest monitor, but it's good enough for seeing relative levels) and he reckons that's a good thing to do - but he sees no reason why I should restrict my cycling at all.

As for the "push through when it hurts" thing, just don't push through chest pain!


----------



## jamin100 (27 Jul 2018)

I had a stent fitted in my LAD artery (the widow maker) last year at the age of 34 and it hasn't negatively impacted my cycling at all. I'm fitter and faster than I was this time last year and im on 5 lots of drugs a day! Obviously listen to your body and doctors but don't be too down about it, life's too short!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jul 2018)

^^^ As above. Aged 61 I had a stent fitted following a heart attack. I’m fitter today than at anytime in perhaps 30 years. 

The medics said my cycling reduced the impact of the heart attack and significantly aided my recovery. 

Just follow the medical advice to the letter and don’t, as some do, think the internet knows better.


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Jul 2018)

jamin100 said:


> I had a stent fitted in my LAD artery (the widow maker)....


All the best people do ;-)

Am also pretty fit. Has had no impact on my cycling (but was never fast anyhow).


----------



## kingrollo (22 Aug 2018)

Right - big couple of days coming up:-

Had a minor off about a week ago - don't know if its related but around the same time I notice like a black spot floating in my eye - the spot seemed to be get smaller - but the anxiety kicked and I went to the GP - pretty sure he would say it was nowt - but precisley at the time of the appointment I got an episode of 'flashers' which I had before. He sent me straight to the eye hospital - who want to see me again tomorrow to check for retina detachment.

If I survive that I have the Echo scan on friday.

If both of these come back clear - I am ordering one of these - di2 - the works .....shite or bust folks

https://www.lordgunbicycles.co.uk/kuota-khydra-disc-ultegra-11s-bike#images-1


----------



## alicat (22 Aug 2018)

Good luck with the appointments over the next couple of days.


----------



## Rowano (4 Sep 2018)

Any update on how things are going kingrollo? Hopefully your just busting out the miles with a spangly new Di2?


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Sep 2018)

Rowano said:


> Any update on how things are going kingrollo? Hopefully your just busting out the miles with a spangly new Di2?


...,and if you didn’t make it, can I have first dibs on the Di2 bike?


----------



## kingrollo (5 Sep 2018)

Rowano said:


> Any update on how things are going kingrollo? Hopefully your just busting out the miles with a spangly new Di2?



Well because I kicked up fuss to get my echo in the timescales they had promised me - The guy who did the scan wouldn't give any hint of all was ok and was generally very arsey with me. - so have to wait to see consultant.

My eye is still sore at times - I go on holiday next week on my return will go back to gp and book eye test.
The eye hospital said so stuff behind your eye goes hard and starts to drop off - this gives the floaters - normally harmless - but as they drop off and can pull the retina with it - he couldn't see any evidence of that in my eye.

As for the bike - well more woe I am afraid - Yes I did place an order, I get quite a hefty saving if I go through the works cycle scheme (cyclesolutions) - unfortunately after placing the order the overall price came through £350 more - initially cycle-solutions told me extra discounts would be applied when they had my payroll details !!!! (yeah right) - eventually after many angry emails they informed me that only if I buying from them do I get the extra 10% discount quoted on the website - they themselves don't stock Kuota (actually they don't have much stock of anything)

Any being the adult that I am - I told them to stick voucher, and bike up there backside ! - kind of regret it now , as even at £2500 it is a good buy - but if your quoted £2200 - I was reluctant to buy at £2500

So overall, Eye still ropey but not serious, Ticker - probably ok for a 55 year old , and I am still riding my old Kuota ! - on the bright side genitals are still working normally ! hey ho !


----------



## kingrollo (6 Sep 2018)

aortic regurgitation diagnosed. 
seems mild....yearly echo scans.

can i still ride 20% hills ?


----------



## alicat (6 Sep 2018)

Dunno, what did the diagnostician say?


----------



## kingrollo (6 Sep 2018)

alicat said:


> Dunno, what did the diagnostician say?



I got a letter - not a consultation "your aortic valve is a bit leaky and in medical terms called aortic regurgitation " - Another Echo in 12 months time.


----------



## alicat (6 Sep 2018)

Go ask your GP if you are bothered. If they aren't telling you not to exercise, then I would carry on as before but listen to your body and ease up if the symptoms reoccur.


----------



## kingrollo (7 Sep 2018)

F xxxxx IT - Just ordered the kuota. !


----------



## alicat (7 Sep 2018)

That's the spirit. If it's just a diagnosis by letter, I don't suppose it's anything to worry about.


----------



## Freelanderuk (8 Sep 2018)

When I had my stroke in 2000 it was found that I had a leaking heart valve and a small hole in the heart ,I have had no surgery to correct this but have been on warfarin since the diagnosis


----------



## kingrollo (8 Sep 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> When I had my stroke in 2000 it was found that I had a leaking heart valve and a small hole in the heart ,I have had no surgery to correct this but have been on warfarin since the diagnosis



Thank you for responding. Did the medical people think the stroke was related to those conditions ? - and how is your health now ? - are you still active ?


----------



## Freelanderuk (8 Sep 2018)

They thought that the leaking valve had caused the blood clots that caused the stroke , but I was also about 23 stone in weight and lived an unhealthy life style , drinking smoking every day, the reason i am on warfrain is to thin the blood to stop the clots,
I am now a healthy weight after a large weight loss this year 8.5 stone and cycle every other day longest ride is 65 miles, I have only been cycling on a road bike since May this year. I have weights in my dinning room that I do 3 times a week, barbells and dead lifting and dumbbells
I feel good and have my bloods checked fortnightly
I would ask your doctor's advice


----------



## kingrollo (8 Sep 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> They thought that the leaking valve had caused the blood clots that caused the stroke , but I was also about 23 stone in weight and lived an unhealthy life style , drinking smoking every day, the reason i am on warfrain is to thin the blood to stop the clots,
> I am now a healthy weight after a large weight loss this year 8.5 stone and cycle every other day longest ride is 65 miles, I have only been cycling on a road bike since May this year. I have weights in my dinning room that I do 3 times a week, barbells and dead lifting and dumbbells
> I feel good and have my bloods checked fortnightly
> I would ask your doctor's advice



Sounds like youve really turned things around - inspiring story - well done 

Yes - I go away shortly and can't get a gp appt instantly !


----------



## Alan O (8 Sep 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> I am now a healthy weight after a large weight loss this year 8.5 stone and cycle every other day longest ride is 65 miles, I have only been cycling on a road bike since May this year. I have weights in my dinning room that I do 3 times a week, barbells and dead lifting and dumbbells
> I feel good and have my bloods checked fortnightly


Wow, that's seriously impressive


----------



## kingrollo (29 Sep 2018)

Here she is guys..... the ticker friendly new steed ....


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Here she is guys..... the ticker friendly new steed ....
> 
> View attachment 432130



Erm, ticker friendly, makes it jump 30 bpm just looking at it ?

Nice bit of kit.


----------



## kingrollo (29 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> Erm, ticker friendly, makes it jump 30 bpm just looking at it ?
> 
> Nice bit of kit.



Yes I am very pleased with it - I pondered whether to upgrade the wheels or go Di2 - have to say in the few miles I have done so far the Di2 is mightily impressive- It was a serious wedge cash out of my meagre earnings - I wanted something to top my 10 year ultegra carbon - and it seems to have done that. Its lighter than I thought it would be - so far so good......


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2018)

kingrollo said:


> Yes I am very pleased with it - I pondered whether to upgrade the wheels or go Di2 - have to say in the few miles I have done so far the Di2 is mightily impressive- It was a serious wedge cash out of my meagre earnings - I wanted something to top my 10 year ultegra carbon - and it seems to have done that. Its lighter than I thought it would be - so far so good......



Good.... My HR spikes by 30-40 just getting on a bike = win


----------

